# Found main fuse removed at meter



## tosullivan (5 Jun 2011)

Went to holiday home yesterday to find the main fuse pulled out at the esb meter. Security tags were cut and fuse was left inside the meter box.

Bill is paid up, never missed a payment in 4 yr. Found 2 other houses in complex also done.

Cant contact esb until monday but anyone heard of this being done before?

I just popped the fuse back in and back on but my fridge freezer was fully defrosted. I had multiple ultrasonic mice deternts plugged in which also weren't running and my alarm was off which annoyed me.


----------



## bertie1 (5 Jun 2011)

Was the fuse sealed up again with it out


----------



## SparkRite (5 Jun 2011)

tosullivan said:


> Went to holiday home yesterday to find the main fuse pulled out at the esb meter. Security tags were cut and fuse was left inside the meter box.
> 
> Bill is paid up, never missed a payment in 4 yr. Found 2 other houses in complex also done.
> 
> ...



I note that you say your alarm was off.
Was it off because the fuse was pulled or did you leave it off when you last left?


----------



## tosullivan (6 Jun 2011)

bertie1 said:


> Was the fuse sealed up again with it out


No, just left out of its socket 



SparkRite said:


> I note that you say your alarm was off.
> Was it off because the fuse was pulled or did you leave it off when you last left?



Was off cos fuse was pulled. Always leave house armed when not there


----------



## greengrass64 (6 Jun 2011)

looks like vandals were there. Report it to police and esb.


----------



## JMR (6 Jun 2011)

Maybe somebody removed the fuse in an attempt to silence a nuisance burglar alarm? 

Any history of activations on the unit?
Is the battery in the sounder run down?


----------



## DGOBS (6 Jun 2011)

Would be a clever move if the pulled the fuse, tucked and ran, to come back at a later date when alarm battery had run down? (assume it will eventually)


----------



## SparkRite (6 Jun 2011)

JMR said:


> Maybe somebody removed the fuse in an attempt to silence a nuisance burglar alarm?
> 
> Any history of activations on the unit?
> Is the battery in the sounder run down?



That was going to be my next question.

I have done this to get a nights sleep after neighbours have gone away without leaving a key with anybody.


----------



## tosullivan (6 Jun 2011)

External bell box not fitted yet so if alarm did go off its not loud enough from internal bell to be a nuisance

Doesn't explain other two houses with fuse pulled as they have no alarm


----------



## Complainer (6 Jun 2011)

tosullivan said:


> if alarm did go off its not loud enough from internal bell to be a nuisance


An internal bell can be a huge nuisance for a next door neighbour, particularly in a semi-d


----------



## corkrebel (7 Jun 2011)

Contact ESB Networks straight away, when the Networks meter reader next takes a reading and discovers that the seals are broken he/she should report this and Networks should re seal and possibly charge you. I think there may be a suggestion that where the seals are broken that you could have endeavoured to interfere with the meter. (I know you didnt) given the fact that 3 people in the same area all had this done maybe you could all contact them and on that basis they may say yep honest man and it was vandals/robbers
Their number is 1850372999 I think.


----------



## tosullivan (8 Jun 2011)

Complainer said:


> An internal bell can be a huge nuisance for a next door neighbour, particularly in a semi-d


Its detached so doesnt matter


corkrebel said:


> Contact ESB Networks straight away, when the Networks meter reader next takes a reading and discovers that the seals are broken he/she should report this and Networks should re seal and possibly charge you. I think there may be a suggestion that where the seals are broken that you could have endeavoured to interfere with the meter. (I know you didnt) given the fact that 3 people in the same area all had this done maybe you could all contact them and on that basis they may say yep honest man and it was vandals/robbers
> Their number is 1850372999 I think.



Already done


----------



## PaddyBloggit (8 Jun 2011)

Let us know what the outcome is .....


----------

